
Samsung Player: First True Android iPod Touch Competitor? - badwetter
http://gigaom.com/mobile/android-ipod-samsung-player/
======
sosuke
I'd really love to see this player come to market. When I spoke with my nephew
(13 years old) this fall he was telling me that everyone in school has an iPod
Touch for music and games and all he wanted for Christmas was an iPhone 4. The
iPod Touch was a gateway to the full featured phones. I develop for iOS and I
don't have one of the phones, I really have wanted to do the same thing for
Android and I hope this comes out by next Christmas but Apple has already
raised the bar with their latest iPod Touch's having two cameras and almost
all the features of the iPhone so I home Samsung matches or exceeds the
current generation iPod Touch.

------
badwetter
With the moves Samsung has been making lately in mobile and portable hand
held's; their future looks bright yours truly.

